# VIBE LITEBOX really a ARC AUDIO CLONE??



## ChevyHHRSS400 (Jun 11, 2012)

tp://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=170989377905

Contacted guy claims he can get more directly from VIBE UK and that its exact board arc audio uses

Anyone use these?
Im thinking this be great for my daily driver with couple of the idq 12s mentioned by frankie of id


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Seller is/was a member on here....


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...beware-ecotecracer.html?highlight=ecotecracer


----------



## ChevyHHRSS400 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nevermind reporting to eBay
Thank you for heads up


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Dunno if you need to report him, but I'm just sayin. Watchin out for fellow members.


----------

